# Livefood Suppliers?



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Where do you order your livefood from and what have you got to say about it?
what is the best online livefood supplier? (price, value, food arriving ALIVE and on time, simplist, etc)


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I've used

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper

and

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

I first used dart frog, got black crickets, all alive on arrival.

The packaging just has a dartfrog sticker on it with their address, processing time and delivery took about 4 days or so, maybe more.

I found live foods uk and they are alot cheaper, their processing time was super fast and I got them within 2 days. Although the locusts I ordered (small/medium) were more of the large size when I got them, they were useless to me that big my toad wouldn't be able to eat them as its only a baby, so I ended up leaving them outside in the box to kill them.
Also livefoods website shows u the size of the insect your ordering. The crickets matched the website size just not the locusts.
Also their packaging has a big LIVE INSECTS! sticker on the box, which is embarassing when your having it delivered to work!


----------



## Foolchild (Dec 6, 2008)

I ordered from the live food warehouse! Their packaging was quite discreet so didnt freak the postman out!! However I ordered two sizes of crickets and some fruit flies. got the crickets but they didnt have the flies in stock, still waiting a few days later, I know everyone has problems with stock but a quick mail would be polite to let me know how its going! 

My only real complaint was that when i opened the box a massive locust jumped out in my face!! It was absolutely enormous and I totally freaked out!! :lol2:On taking other stuff out of the box i found another locust hiding at the back ready to leap!! Loose locusts in my box of tiny crickets!! Im now petrified of locusts!!:bash: :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I usually use Live Foods Direct.
All their prices include P&P (Although I always get spec del now after a normal delivery took 5 days from placing to receiving)
All the crix are correct sizes although you might get the odd LRG in with small. 
Fruit fly culture lasted aaggeess, and the mini mealies were plentiful even in a small 40g box.
The only gripe I have is I had a full box of 500 brown pinheads DOA (I think 5-10 were left alive) and when I complained via email they didn't even email me back.


I did start doing a comparison of all the live food sites for prices but there's too many differences like some sell a tub of X, while others 250 of X, and some have P&P included, others not, and others have a standard P&P rate. All too confusing to try and correlate into an easy-to-read table


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Foolchild said:


> I ordered from the live food warehouse! Their packaging was quite discreet so didnt freak the postman out!! However I ordered two sizes of crickets and some fruit flies. got the crickets but they didnt have the flies in stock, still waiting a few days later, I know everyone has problems with stock but a quick mail would be polite to let me know how its going!
> 
> My only real complaint was that when i opened the box a massive locust jumped out in my face!! It was absolutely enormous and I totally freaked out!! :lol2:On taking other stuff out of the box i found another locust hiding at the back ready to leap!! Loose locusts in my box of tiny crickets!! Im now petrified of locusts!!:bash: :lol2:


 ohh thanks , so live food warehouse dont sound too good :S


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Livefoods Direct, been using them for about 10yrs now. Only problem I've ever had with them is the postie!


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Roach SHop


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Livefood Direct. Only ever had 2 problems -once ages ago I got sent the wrong order - I called them straight away and they sent the correct order out that day, and I got to keep the other order free too. About a year after that, it was really cold and the crickets didnt wake up - I called them again and again a new order was sent out next day. Not had any other problems, always good quality, prices and delivery.


----------



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

we've used Live Foods Direct for the last year and have no complaints.

crickets are always alive and kicking, we occassionally get a HUGE black cricket in amongst our piddly mediums, but this is a family occassion where we all gather, gawp and go ... 'holy crap, check out the size of that !!'

orders arrive in record time (we live near john o groats), compared to the other live food sellers, no-one beats them.

i once emailed Live Foods moaning about the lack of poop eating bugs in my orders, only to be phoned the next day by Pat who apologised and explained that they had cleaned their tanks etc .... excellent customer service.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I use Reptile Food, Live Reptile Food, Live food, Live foods and they do tubs of livefood for £2 with free delivery so if you can find someone who can beat that then post them up.


----------



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

er... the aforementioned ....
https://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk

for livefood, they hammer every price i compare, check it out yourself Kai,
and then suggest to livefoodsbypost that they reduce their prices or you will
go elsewhere .... find out if you're a valued customer. ..:flrt:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

We use livefood warehouse, 100 hopper locusts, £6.85 including delivery, there is usually a lot more than 100 in the bag.

They were out of stock of Pachnoda's a couple of orders ago, but on the delivery documents attached to the box, they said out of stock, will post next Tuesday when back in stock. They arrived Wednesday as they said. 

The 3 tubs of anything for £7 is always more than ordered, and great quality. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

We tend to use them exclusively for live foods except R%oaches which they do not stock.

Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

hobbes said:


> er... the aforementioned ....
> https://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk
> 
> for livefood, they hammer every price i compare, check it out yourself Kai,
> ...





> From Mix 'N' Match prepacks
> *1 tub costs £3.12/B>
> 3 tubs cost £7.32 (£2.44 per tub) Save £0.68per tub
> 6 tubs cost £13.11(£2.18per tub) Save £0.94per tub
> 12 tub costs £24.00 (£2.00 per tub) Save £1.12per tub*


From Livefoodsbypost.co.uk
Click here to save money - Multi-Buy offer
1 tub = £3.75
3 tubs = £7.50 (£2.50 per tub)
4 tubs = £9.00 (2.25 per tub)
6 tubs cost £12.00 (£2.00 per tub)


* 
*


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Sorry, but livefood warehouse hammer you on small locusts prices which we always need.

From Livefoodsbypost.co.uk 50 small £7.75

From livefoodwarehouse  100 small £6.85


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

i use livefoodsforgood.co.uk 

found them really good quality food and competitive prices

also they donate 30% of profit to a reptile conservation charity (im pretty sure)


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

i use livefood direct they r great.I oredered some mini mealworms 4 2 quid and got 100 waxwworms instead which cost 8 quid but they charged me 4 the mealies which was great and the animals loved em


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Livefoodwarehouse are the best by far!!!!

They are cheapest on every thing!!!

The crickets are so much healthier than other shops.
If you buy 1000 crickets from livefooddirect theres norammly at least 100 dead in the bottom when ya get them then 2 days later they are starting to smell as the rest die off. Where as from livefoodwarehouse you can go through the whole 1000 with out any dead.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

If the dead were removed then the losses would be considerably improved.



imginy.... Livefoodwarehouse are the best by far!!!!

They are cheapest on every thing!!!

The crickets are so much healthier than other shops.
If you buy 1000 crickets from livefooddirect theres norammly at least 100 dead in the bottom when ya get them then 2 days later they are starting to smell as the rest die off. Where as from livefoodwarehouse you can go through the whole 1000 with out any dead.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Shelled Warriors :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Livefood: Livefoods


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> If the dead were removed then the losses would be considerably improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but I rather through them in the stinky half dead ones in the bin and get some fresh ones from the livefoodwarehouse :lol2:


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Try us for quality and exceptinoal quantity :2thumb:

Livefood £1.54 per tub ( locust, crickets,mealworms, waxworms, fruit fly cultures and worms )

Rainforest Reptile Supplies -Live Food, Dry Food, Frozen Food, Lighting, Heating, Vivariums, Equipment, and More

Bulk Locust - 50 Small locust £3.54

Bulk Crickets - 1000 Medium/Small Silent Brown £6.99

Rainforest Reptile Supplies -Live Food, Dry Food, Frozen Food, Lighting, Heating, Vivariums, Equipment, and More

Cheers Steve:2thumb:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Shelled Warriors :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Livefood: Livefoods


Quite alot though...:whistling2:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

normaly shops that look cheap dont have postage/VAT included and that costs up to like £2..


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

www.thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk

cheap as chips, and next day delivery...


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*internetreptile.co.uk* 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Couldn't recommend more. 

2 Tubs = £2.50
3 Tubs = £6.75
6 Tubs = £11.10

Free Delivery/Intergrated in price/Whatever.

Fantastic, never had a single mealworm/cricket dead. Have had one locust dead out of all the times iv ordered. Fantastic, really recommended.

: victory:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> *internetreptile.co.uk*
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> ...


I guessing there is a mistake there either that or they have a very wierd pricing plan


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

imginy said:


> I guessing there is a mistake there either that or they have a very wierd pricing plan


I don't think theres a mistake. Seems reasonable to me, if not cheap especially as i buy 6, and if i got those 6 boxes from local PS, it cost me £12 + driving cost. 

So many boxes to boxes are a certain price and so on, check website out.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> I don't think theres a mistake. Seems reasonable to me, if not cheap especially as i buy 6, and if i got those 6 boxes from local PS, it cost me £12 + driving cost.
> 
> So many boxes to boxes are a certain price and so on, check website out.


im pretty sure theres a mistake : victory:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> *internetreptile.co.uk*
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> ...


If those prices are correct, and you buy 6 boxes at a time. Its cheaper with them to order 2 Boxes in one transaction, 2 Boxes in another, and then order another 2 that way you are getting 6 boxes for £7.50 right?

Thats even better if you drive there, just buy two boxes, then another two, and another, saves you loads of money.


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

bit of as challenge for you guys, i need a starter colony of turkistan roaches, do ya know were i could get it cheaper?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Alex said:


> If those prices are correct, and you buy 6 boxes at a time. Its cheaper with them to order 2 Boxes in one transaction, 2 Boxes in another, and then order another 2 that way you are getting 6 boxes for £7.50 right?
> 
> Thats even better if you drive there, just buy two boxes, then another two, and another, saves you loads of money.


:lol2: Just looked, got it rong. 2 boxes for a fiver.

3 boxes for £6.75

6 boxes 11.50

Still good prices tho :2thumb:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> :lol2: Just looked, got it rong. 2 boxes for a fiver.
> 
> 3 boxes for £6.75
> 
> ...


 :lol2: no worries, and yes it is a good deal:2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i use livefoodsbypost
had 1 or 2 problems but they've always righted them quickly. always send decent offers on the email newsletters, at the mo its 20% of everything til 4th of jan!!!!

may try a few of the recommendations from the earlier posts


----------

